# web design from scratch



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just ran across this great resource for people wanting to design their own website:

http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/ 

Lots of good tips there for both novices and experts!

Be sure to pay close attention to the Golden Rule


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! Thanks, Rodney. This is right on time for me. I'm currently in the midst of making my site and this is really helpful. Just all of the things that must be kept in mind is good to see and be reminded of.

This is really some WORK. I wanted to be done by the end of the month, but I don't think I'm going to make it!


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Try templates. We're going with algozone.com templates and bidding out the programming (will save us time as we've already done websites from scratch). 

Leaving fun stuff for us (art work, copy writing, etc.)

http://getafreelancer.com/
Programmers bid from all over, funds held in escrow. Check them out.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I've worked with people from www.getafreelancer.com and didn't have any problems.

I had a zen cart template customized for my site for just $35.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

suzieh said:


> Try templates. We're going with algozone.com templates and bidding out the programming (will save us time as we've already done websites from scratch).


Templates can be good sometimes...if they are done right 

The article and step by step guide linked to above is also good to read so you know what to look for when considering any website designer, template design, or doing it from scratch. 

It's really a good education guide so you know what to ask for and what to avoid. 

Sometimes I have web design clients that ask me to design something really ineffective and with poor useability (music on the website/flash intros, etc). 

I may just point them to the Golden Rule page from now on instead of spending hours trying to explain why music may sound like a cool idea, but it doesn't really have a place auto loading on an ecommerce website about kitchen counters.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

suzieh said:


> Try templates. We're going with algozone.com templates and bidding out the programming (will save us time as we've already done websites from scratch).
> 
> Leaving fun stuff for us (art work, copy writing, etc.)
> 
> ...


I was thinking of going with a template at first, then moving to something custom down the line, but decided that I want a look and feel to my site right from the start.

Also, the education that comes with doing it myself is invaluable. I'm pretty sure I won't get it perfect right away (if ever!), but it will evolve and change and hopefully I can have the site that I want. Which is a certain look, feel, and experience that will be all mine and that I have complete control over.


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Also, the education that comes with doing it myself is invaluable. I'm pretty sure I won't get it perfect right away (if ever!), but it will evolve and change and hopefully I can have the site that I want. Which is a certain look, feel, and experience that will be all mine and that I have complete control over.


This is so true. I don't even have a website running yet but it is the same with all aspects of this business. Yes, it is a pain to learn all of this stuff................but once you do it is so much more beneficial in the long run. I have been trying to learn graphics software for awhile and it is slowly coming together.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

All good points from everyone  

Building from scratch is very good experience. 

But, we are starting several big e-commerce sites with a lot of inventory and needs such as tell-a-friend/wishlists, global site update needs, etc. 

To do so the traditional way would cost us thousands of dollars and lots of time so the mega templates are a great resource for us to adapt to our own look and feel and with the help of inexpensive hot shot programmers from India...well, we can be up and running cheaper and faster.

Yes, learn all you can so even if you hire...you know what to ask for.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Sometimes I have web design clients that ask me to design something really ineffective and with poor useability (music on the website/flash intros, etc).
> 
> I may just point them to the Golden Rule page from now on instead of spending hours trying to explain why music may sound like a cool idea, but it doesn't really have a place auto loading on an ecommerce website about kitchen counters.



Rodney, I see we have had the same clients LOL. I was a marketing communications consultant in another life and I used to just advise clients to it themselves if they didn't want paid professional input. 

Have a good laugh with this graphic designer's solution
http://www.zefrank.com/punc/ 


 Susan H.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

suzieh said:


> Rodney, I see we have had the same clients LOL. I was a marketing communications consultant in another life and I used to just advise clients to it themselves if they didn't want paid professional input.


It's nice to be in a position to "turn down" clients that just don't get it after a few meeting and examples and calm explainations and articles 

Sure, I could take their money and churn out the shiny, flashy, loud website they want, but that also reflects on me and when they don't succeed, I don't want to have to be the "I told you so" guy.

Thanks for the funny link!


----------

